# Air Dream Ultra Mattress



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Over the weekend, our friends spent a night on our sofa bed that has the "Air Dream Ultra" mattress. I expect this is the original factory air mattress that came with our 2012 298re. This mattress comes with the pump built in, and has a handy corded control button. These friends already own a Keystone Springdale and find ours to me more comfortable and easier to use. 
I have found a website for "Air Dream", however all of the listed mattresses are the type with coil spring foundation for home type sofa sleepers.
Does anyone know of a source for the type that's in our trailer? 
Thanks for the help.

Dave


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

robertized said:


> See if this is what you are looking for. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Air-Dream-Ultra-Replacement-Chamber/dp/B00A7BQZHE/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1405304673&sr=8-14&keywords=air+dream+mattress


Sure looks like it, thank you!

Dave


----------

